# FR: I would have liked to have known my grandparents



## gk-smith3

Je cherche une façon de dire le phrase suivant:

"I would have liked to have known my grandparents, if I'd had the chance."

Voici, mon essai:

<<J'aurais aimé avoir connu mes grand-parents, si j'avais eu la chance>>

Est-ce que ça marche?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## NemoNobody

gk-smith3 said:


> J'aurais aimé avoir connu mes grand-parents, si j'avais eu la chance


Oui, c'est pratiquement cela, on dirait plus précisément "J'aurais aimé avoir connu mes grand-parents, si j'*en* avais eu la *possibilité*/chance".


----------



## Maayan_04

Bonjour,

Je pense que je dirais plutôt "J'aurais aimé avoir la chance de connaître mes grands-parents."


----------



## Enquiring Mind

I think the phrase is rather unlikely to be used (correctly)* in English*.
I would like to have known (and I still would).
I would have liked to have known (but I wouldn't like to any more).  Not many contexts where that would fit, I don't think.


----------



## lamy08

NemoNobody said:


> Oui, c'est pratiquement cela, on dirait plus précisément "J'aurais aimé avoir connu  mes grand-parents, si j'*en* avais eu la *possibilité*/chance".



Vous ne pouvez pas mettre un infinitif passé après un conditionnel passé.
Remplacez par:
_J'aurais aimé connaître mes grand*s*-parents ...
_


----------



## gk-smith3

'I'd have liked to have done this'...'I would have appreciated it if'...these are pretty standard English expressions, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## gk-smith3

De toute façon, merci à tous


----------



## NemoNobody

lamy08 said:


> Vous ne pouvez pas mettre un infinitif passé après un conditionnel passé.
> Remplacez par:
> _J'aurais aimé connaître mes grand*s*-parents ...
> _


Ah bon, j'ignorais cela, c'est pourtant d'un usage plus que courant en France continentale, que ce soit à l'oral ou à l'écrit...

Auriez-vous un lien vers une page web approfondissant cette question ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## misterk

In response to posts #4 and 6, about the phrase in English: "I would have liked to have known..." sounds pretty tortured.  Why not simply, either:
1) I would have liked to know my grandparents?
or:
2) I would like to have known my grandparents?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

gk-smith3 said:


> 'I'd have liked to have done this'...'I would have appreciated it if'...these are pretty standard English expressions, n'est-ce pas?



Yes, these are fine, but the grammatical and lexical contexts are not the same, so this is not a like-for-like comparison.  
_To do_ is a dynamic verb, _to know_ and _to like_ are both stative verbs.  You couldn't have "known" grandparents as a finite action, to "know" in this sense is a state.  If you haven't stopped wishing you had known them, the meaning is _I would like to have known_.  If you have now stopped wishing you hadn't taken the opportunity in the past to get to know them, your tense sequence is okay, but the meaning is unlikely, as is the context in which you would want to express that idea.  
The second example is a different kettle of poissons; it's a 3rd conditional with its own tense sequence, and you couldn't use an infinitive after "if", and there might be a tense issue depending whether the verb is stative or dynamic. 
Past conditional tense plus perfect infinitive of a _stative_ verb is (conceivably) possible, but is hardly ever the real meaning.


----------



## lamy08

NemoNobody said:


> Ah bon, j'ignorais cela, c'est pourtant d'un usage plus que courant en France continentale, que ce soit à l'oral ou à l'écrit...
> 
> Auriez-vous un lien vers une page web approfondissant cette question ?
> 
> Merci d'avance.



ça me semble tomber sous le sens de n'exprimer qu'un seul "retour" vers le passé: _j'aurais aimé _(passé) _connaître_ (présent). C'est à ce moment qu'on formule (présent)  le regret de ne pas avoir connu (passé) ses grands-parents. C'est l'un ou l'autre. Mettre deux formes passées, même si ça se dit, c'est mal parler.
voir http://www.francaisfacile.com/exercices/exercice-francais-2/exercice-francais-23602.php
http://www.francaisfacile.com/exercices/exercice-francais-2/exercice-francais-31984.php

Les Anglais font l'inverse: ils mettent l'expression du regret au présent et la subordonnée au passé : _I wish I had known ...
_ Comme le fait remarquer misterk, les deux formes au passé (_I would have liked to have known)_, c'est bizarre.


----------



## NemoNobody

Merci pour les liens, mais je n'ai pas vu où il était indiqué que "mettre un infinitif passé après un conditionnel passé" était incorrect...


----------



## lamy08

NemoNobody: je vous mets au défi de trouver une règle qui l'autorise


----------



## NemoNobody

Si je réagissais comme vous, je dirais : "lamy08: je vous mets au défi de trouver une règle qui l'interdise", ce qui ne serait guère constructif, car ne nous permettant pas d'avancer d'un pouce...

Par ailleurs, dans un état de droit, ce qui n'est pas interdit est autorisé, et je pense que la grammaire est un genre d'état de droit, en ceci que ce qui n'est pas interdit en application d'une règle est autorisé : tout au plus peut-il arriver que certaines tournures soient peu ou pas usitées, ce qui n'est évidemment pas le cas en ce qui nous concerne, puisque vous admettez vous-même que "ça se dit".

D'où ma question sur une éventuelle règle interdisant directement ou indirectement cette tournure : si vous ne faites qu'exprimer une opinion personnelle, il me paraîtrait préférable de l'expliciter.


----------



## franc 91

J'aurais bien voulu connaître mes grandparents (suggestion)


----------



## lamy08

je ne peux que redire ce que je dis dans mon # 11: c'est un "pléonasme" d'utiliser 2 références passées: j'aurais aimé + avoir connu. Il y a peut-être un terme exact pour cette figure de style, mais quoi qu'il en soit, c'est d'une lourdeur telle qu'il vaut mieux l'éviter.


----------



## NemoNobody

lamy08 said:


> c'est un "pléonasme" d'utiliser 2 références passées: j'aurais aimé + avoir connu.


Hum, il existe en grammaire française une règle dite de "la concordance des temps", qui veut que le temps d'une proposition subordonnée s'accorde sur le temps de la principale...

Selon votre affirmation générale (ie, non spécifique à l'infinitif passé) <<<c'est un "pléonasme" d'utiliser 2 références passées>>>, cette règle constituerait donc à elle seule un genre de "pléonasme" généralisé et institutionnalisé...

Pour en revenir au cas qui nous préoccupe, "avoir connu" est un infinitif passé, complément d'objet direct (COD) de "J'aurais aimé", qui exprime simplement le fait que l'action concernée est antérieure à ce dernier (voir par exemple avant de + infinitif (présent) / infinitif passé ?).

Or, *l'infinitif passé s'utilise comme l'infinitif présent* (cf. Infinitif passé — Wikipédia), et l'infinitif présent étant bien évidemment autorisé dans ce cas, *l'infinitif passé l'est également*, ce qui répond à votre "défi de trouver une règle qui l'autorise"...

La grammaire d'une langue naturelle est chose plus complexe qu'un credo personnel, si "évident" que puisse être ce dernier...


----------

